# What is this animal thinking?



## Chicken Girl (Oct 8, 2015)

Just post a picture(s) of your animal(s) and people will caption them! 
What is badger the SLW thinking?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 9, 2015)

"Reach for that egg and you're gonna lose a finger or two!"


----------



## Chicken Girl (Oct 9, 2015)

Here's another one (feel free to post some of your own photos!)


----------



## LukeMeister (Oct 10, 2015)

"I need some coffee"


----------



## LukeMeister (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Chicken Girl (Oct 11, 2015)

You give me carrot!


----------



## Chicken Girl (Oct 11, 2015)

Chicken Girl said:


> Here's another one (feel free to post some of your own photos!)
> View attachment 11786


Did you just wake me up?


----------



## Chicken Girl (Oct 15, 2015)

What are we thinking?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Oct 15, 2015)

Chicken Girl said:


> Just post a picture(s) of your animal(s) and people will caption them!
> What is badger the SLW thinking?


"Staaay Awaaayy"!


----------



## LukeMeister (Oct 16, 2015)

Chicken Girl said:


> View attachment 11899
> What are we thinking?


We just need to dig a little deeper then we're home free!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Apr 7, 2016)

Chicken Girl said:


> View attachment 11899
> What are we thinking?


"She is looking, act normal"


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Aug 12, 2016)

Chicken Girl said:


> View attachment 11899
> What are we thinking?


We are almost there..... Leaving the Sahara for the Amazon


----------



## 2ewesandmoreonthego (Oct 16, 2016)

LukeMeister said:


> View attachment 11803


hey! I like carrots too!


----------



## 2ewesandmoreonthego (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Chicken Girl (May 3, 2017)

2ewesandmoreonthego said:


> View attachment 23104


I think I found something......


----------



## Chicken Girl (May 3, 2017)




----------



## 2ewesandmoreonthego (May 5, 2017)

T


Chicken Girl said:


> View attachment 11899
> What are we thinking?


They found us!


----------



## RacehorsesRock (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## newton the goat (Dec 7, 2017)

Chicken Girl said:


> View attachment 32013


"Cmon dorris.... see the bird.... be the bird! Annd stretch!!"


----------



## newton the goat (Dec 7, 2017)

RacehorsesRock said:


> View attachment 40994


"Mom... are we done yet?"


----------



## newton the goat (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 7, 2017)

What he's thinking is X-rated, lol!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 7, 2017)

I would recognize that lip curl anywhere.


----------



## RacehorsesRock (Dec 8, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> "Mom... are we done yet?"


I honestly think that's what it is!


----------



## newton the goat (Dec 9, 2017)

2ewesandmoreonthego said:


> View attachment 23104


Does this bush make my butt look big?


----------



## RacehorsesRock (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Hybridchucks (Sep 17, 2018)

"Play?!'


----------



## Hybridchucks (Sep 17, 2018)




----------

